# I like how this one turned out :O



## ao

I figured that I always do half moons flaring..... 
so this time I decided to have this guy NOT flaring  
And when I was done, i was all like... oooooh butterfly~
Sorry for the bit of narcissism here XD
The model is "Pudge" owned by Alcemistv


----------



## RandyTheBettaFish

thats amazing... I wish I had that talent haha


----------



## bananasammy8

That is amazing! You have an amazing talent!


----------



## registereduser

truly beautiful. you could paint these on t-shirts and canvas bags and sell them!


----------



## ao

haha thanks everyone XD

Maybe I should make t-shirts huh? I was thinking of making like a greeting card set with all the betta's I've drawn  (the free drawings of course) But then I would need a really nice printer T_T


----------



## Leeniex

You should definitely be making some money from your incredible talent.


----------



## ao

Leeniex said:


> You should definitely be making some money from your incredible talent.


XD I try =P more like slave labour amounts of money but I find it enjoyable.

And I noticed that watercolor in your avatar picture too =O


----------



## Destinystar

Wow I love it and yes you should do tee-shirts !!!! This is amazingly beautiful !!!!!


----------



## Laki

Nice!! I really enjoy the style. How long does it take for you to make one?


----------



## lelei

Wow..so beautiful, I was looking at Airbrush style, and I love it, and this would be a perfect design, sooo beautiful, If you are doing shirts, or somtheing else, let me know..I would love to have one or 2..These could also be printed out and put in frames...Is there a list I could get on..I would love one of my Sammy, or Sapphire, or Crimson..well all 3 but I know that is too much..anyway lett me know..lol


----------



## ao

Laki said:


> Nice!! I really enjoy the style. How long does it take for you to make one?


Around an hour and a bit XD

Awwwww you guys really make me want to do Tshirts now


----------



## Badjer

I'd definitely purchase one! I love your style.


----------



## deso

Aokashi, if you make a stationery set, count me in! How lovely your fish drawings would look on parchment paper! You should go professional with this, it would definitely sell


----------



## Alcemistnv

Pudge <3 <3

And you should do Tshirts!!! D8

I'd totally buy one!


----------



## ao

LOL ok time to research how to get tshirts printed!


----------



## Leeniex

aokashi said:


> XD I try =P more like slave labour amounts of money but I find it enjoyable.
> 
> And I noticed that watercolor in your avatar picture too =O


I lifted it from the web. 


Have you looked into CafePress? I would buy from you too.


----------



## WildFlower

Wow, I love your art! <3 You are so talented!! 
May I ask how you draw these? A tablet I suppose?


----------



## megaredize

wow that is soooooo awesome!


----------



## ao

@wildflower - yup a tablet

how much would you guys pay for a printed t-shirt?


----------



## ao

and what about a design similar to this one?


----------



## CandiceMM

These are amazing!!! I wish I could have one of my precious Heart Breaker. How do you get on the list and do you charge? You have very unique talent and you need to keep going. I studied animation at The Art Institute of Seattle and I love to draw!! But your work is just amazing!!


----------



## KevinPham123

Would pay 15 dollars more or less haha.


----------



## Laki

Considering shipping... And being in Canada.. I don't know how much I would pay. Maybe depends on the style of t-shirt. I would prefer a tapered ladies style for such a design. 
But holy crap, I need one!


----------



## Leeniex

I won't pay more than 20.00 for a t-shirt. I like mine roomy, because I still look pregnant 11 years after my last baby, LOL.


----------



## Thomasdog

I would pay around $12 for a baggy tee shirt, $15 or so for a girls fitted. More if you did customs... imagineee.... wearing your babies around all day. <3


----------



## bahamut285

What brushes/settings are you using? I really love the watercolour effect! :O


----------



## ao

I use the normal round brush(non-fluffy). and under brush>transfer settings I have opacity jitter on. 
Then I paint!
I usually have swatches open for easy access to color so I wont have to pick my own.

The water color is the last step, I overlay a texture on 

I use a $50 tablet from www.monoprice.com


----------



## ao

Ever since I drew a human translation of a tailess betta, Ive been wanting to do my own fish in people form.

So here they are. Shiro(RIP) and Kuro









Tools: "Bogus sketch pad" paper and my favourite ball point pen XD


----------



## Leeniex

You are _really _good!


----------



## ZergyMonster

You have a very nice style of art, I've had trouble embracing a different style other than realistic.


----------



## Tikibirds

Pretty


----------



## ao

ZergyMonster said:


> You have a very nice style of art, I've had trouble embracing a different style other than realistic.


Actually my style goes all over the place.... Usually whatever I feel like when I'm drawing XD If I do realistic though, I really need the object live infront of me >.> drawing from a photo makes me feel awkward because it can never be perfect enough :/


----------



## ZergyMonster

I agree, but I don't like to use objects to create my art, I have always said: "it is easy to copy, difficult to create" So I always challenge myself by not having anything to look at while I'm drawing what I want to draw. (Hence why I almost always seem to draw monsters) 

An artist is his/her best critique because no matter how "perfect" your outcome you will always see something that can be done better.


----------



## ao

LOL that's exactly what I do XD I never use references when drawing  The majority of my drawings are products of in class boredom XD


----------



## madmonahan

Wow!!


----------



## ao

More drawings. This time a crown tail human
I draw alot in my liberal arts classes XD


----------



## Alcemistnv

O.O
Awesomeee
I can only imagine what Pudge would look like as a human. He wouldn't even be flamboyant. I feel like he'd be the villain who is trying to take over the betta world!


----------



## copperarabian

these are amazing!


----------



## ao

Alcemistnv said:


> O.O
> Awesomeee
> I can only imagine what Pudge would look like as a human. He wouldn't even be flamboyant. I feel like he'd be the villain who is trying to take over the betta world!


XD that's inspiring! a tyrant betta!


----------



## Alcemistnv

aokashi said:


> xd that's inspiring! A tyrant betta!



yup >:d


----------



## ao

Alcemistnv said:


> yup >:d


Here's pudge... looking down on everyone


----------



## Alcemistnv

...I just squealed.
Like omg STOP
You are phenomenal <3 <3 <3


----------



## ao

More betta drawings, this time for frazzle


----------



## ao

Alcemistnv said:


> ...I just squealed.
> Like omg STOP
> You are phenomenal <3 <3 <3


glad you like  here is pudge colored! hopefully it ill cheer you up from the duckweed incident!


----------



## Alcemistnv

aokashi said:


> glad you like  here is pudge colored! hopefully it ill cheer you up from the duckweed incident!


*screams like a little girl*
<3 <3

:thankyou:


----------



## Leeniex

Amazing!


----------



## whimsicalbrainpan

Wow! You are truly gifted. Thanks for posting these.


----------



## ao

another Betta. Finally found my white Gel pen. 
if anyone wants one of these, it's $3 for a digital image, and $10 to have it shipped


----------



## ZergyMonster

Very nice, were you self taught or did you receive some formal training? Also what kind of paper are you using?


----------



## ao

Pretty much self taught XD I got plenty of practice deawing through all my classes in high school


----------



## ZergyMonster

I can tell that anime is more your style but who is your main influence?


----------



## ao

My self XD remember how we had that We dont copy conversation...? my style really fluctuates. Cos I take bits from here and there that Ive seen and perhaps those become my unintentional influences. 
So I really never saw any one artist's work and said.. I want to draw like that!
lol


----------



## ZergyMonster

I know what you mean but there are several influences, like you said, that you don't consider because it has been part of your life or it just appealed to you as a young one. 

Like for me I never really took a single artist and said, "I will forever draw like this person". Over time I've grown to enjoy the works of certain photographers and realism artists because of how breath-taking their work is (can't for the life of me remember their names); and incorporated their style into my own. For instance you inspired me a little to try some water color type drawings.


----------



## ao

XD do try. I actually suck at real water color.. I really just dont like to get messy


----------



## crowntaillove

I'm a little late, but your drawings are really beautiful... Have you thought about putting them on products and selling them? Zazzle.com is a site where you can upload pictures and put them on hundreds of different products (shirts, phone cases, pillows, etc etc...) and you make a small commission. Just a thought!


----------



## nickdolin

Very nice piece, I have to say that I'd be interested in a piece like that. Well done.


----------



## BumbleT

@aokashi
c: you have such a beautiful style


----------



## ao

thank you


----------



## zoobekka

Really Awesome!


----------



## ao

Ying yang fish for Nickdolin 
Took me a lot longer than planned XD around 4-5hours >.>


----------



## Alcemistnv

Aokashi, I think you should do my tattoo design xD


----------



## ao

Sure  Help a starving artist out


----------



## birdielikestomatoes

These are amazing. I'd love to commission a digital image. How would I go about this?


----------



## ao

birdielikestomatoes said:


> These are amazing. I'd love to commission a digital image. How would I go about this?


You can PM me with what you want drawn  
Digital commissions start at $5 for a single fish
I can give you my paypal info and stuff in a pM.


----------



## birdielikestomatoes

Is that a set price for the digital paintings (like the first post) and for the ones with the white gel pen or do the prices differ? Just asking because I only have 4.55 in my paypal and I have no way to renew it at the moment.


----------



## ao

birdielikestomatoes said:


> Is that a set price for the digital paintings (like the first post) and for the ones with the white gel pen or do the prices differ? Just asking because I only have 4.55 in my paypal and I have no way to renew it at the moment.


well for a white gel pen one, price generally starts at $3 for a photograph... $10 if you want it shipped out to you.

I really can't lower the prices any more since I spend quite a bit of time on each drawing and $5 is practically slave labor. lol  $3 is definitely slave labor.


----------



## birdielikestomatoes

Ah, alright. I was hoping for a gel pen drawing of my HMPK, Mr Grumpy. I could bump up payment to 4 beans, or more. I'm not sure how much paypal takes out. Even though I don't have much in there it's not doing any good just sitting around. You definitely deserve more than what you're asking. 

Side note, sorry for the extremely choppy paragraph. I'm tired.


----------



## ao

birdielikestomatoes said:


> Ah, alright. I was hoping for a gel pen drawing of my HMPK, Mr Grumpy. I could bump up payment to 4 beans, or more. I'm not sure how much paypal takes out. Even though I don't have much in there it's not doing any good just sitting around. You definitely deserve more than what you're asking.
> 
> Side note, sorry for the extremely choppy paragraph. I'm tired.


4 beans? lolol can you PM me?
I can definitely understand tired 
It's 5.35am here. I'm getting close to no sleep tonight


----------



## RedRaz

Oh I would love a tribute drawing for my two bettas that have passed. How long would something like this take?


----------



## ao

RedRaz said:


> Oh I would love a tribute drawing for my two bettas that have passed. How long would something like this take?


Depends on which... usually a week. and usually done on wednesdays and thursdays because that's when I have time to draw


----------



## RedRaz

aokashi said:


> Depends on which... usually a week. and usually done on wednesdays and thursdays because that's when I have time to draw


Okay I getcha.  I absolutely love your work. You are very talented. How much would it be for a color drawing like the one you did for Frazzle? One drawing with two bettas. I'm interested in a Digital and shipped copy as well. How much would all that cost?


----------



## ao

RedRaz said:


> Okay I getcha.  I absolutely love your work. You are very talented. How much would it be for a color drawing like the one you did for Frazzle? One drawing with two bettas. I'm interested in a Digital and shipped copy as well. How much would all that cost?


I cant ship digital copies... 
frazzle, I charged him $5 first betta + $3 for every betta after... 
that was until I realized that they took equally as long to draw despite being on the same canvas. So now it's $5/ fish regardless whether they're separate or together 

The only shipped ones I can do are black and white on brown...
Those are $10 shipped. each additional fish is again... $5

if you just want a photo, it's. $3... I need to put all this ifo up on my site soon. lol!


--------

A WIP


----------



## RedRaz

Yeah it was hard to know what is what from the thread. I kept going back and forth between 8 pages. Eeekkk! lol! Okay so the colored pictures are only digital copies. You only ship the black and white drawings on brown paper. Okay I get it now. Thanks! I will definitely get back to you on this.


----------



## ao

Finished! from WIP above 










please do not use any of these art without permission!


----------



## ao

and just for fun!


----------



## rubinthebetta

deso said:


> Aokashi, if you make a stationery set, count me in! How lovely your fish drawings would look on parchment paper! You should go professional with this, it would definitely sell


I _so_ agree. If you do end up putting your art on merchandise and selling it, i would recomend CafePress. Yes, you do have to pay 10.00 a month if you sell something, but it would be worth it since all you have to do is set up the online shop, select the product you want a drawing to be on, supply CafePress with a file of your art and they put it on everything and print it for you and ship it too....it would be worth looking into.


----------



## crowntaillove

rubinthebetta said:


> I _so_ agree. If you do end up putting your art on merchandise and selling it, i would recomend CafePress. Yes, you do have to pay 10.00 a month if you sell something, but it would be worth it since all you have to do is set up the online shop, select the product you want a drawing to be on, supply CafePress with a file of your art and they put it on everything and print it for you and ship it too....it would be worth looking into.


 This would really be worth looking into. Zazzle offers the same thing too. Its basically effortless on your part, just supply your art and the sites do the rest. Extra money, woo!


----------



## ao

XD I wouldn't do it for money, I can really make my own.... since I have a printer and all.... but I just dont have the time for it and stuff right now. and I have no idea how many people will actually buy this...


----------



## rubinthebetta

aokashi said:


> XD I wouldn't do it for money, I can really make my own.... since I have a printer and all.... but I just dont have the time for it and stuff right now. and I have no idea how many people will actually buy this...


Believe me, a lot of people will be interested, especially since you draw so well.:-D


----------



## shellieca

Very nice!


----------



## ao

posted this in the classifieds. will also post here...

Hi guys. just a shout out there for anyone who is willing to be my guinea pig for a hand drawn T-shirt.

you basically pay the price of shipping+ materials. which should come to about $7

If it turns out terrible... :/ you don't pay a thing and it will be scrapped.

I will be needing from you... a photo of your betta. 

$7 must be paid upfront.... simply for the work and to prevent random hit and run posters....

If it doesn't work out, I will simply return the money. PM me if you are interested!

If you are afraid of beig scammed... plenty of people on this forum knows my address... you can track me down. lol!

some of my art work can be found on this thread (scattered throught the pages)
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=112118&page=8

the T-shirt will be done in shades of black white and gray.


----------



## ZergyMonster

I am interested. Let me get a good picture. :-D


----------

